# Port-O-Potties at WKORV-N



## nodge (Jan 19, 2010)

So here’s a law school hypothetical for you . . . . . .

Let’s say you paid a massive premium to buy an “ocean front” unit at WKORV-N at the developer price of $94,900 per week, and you didn’t wave your right to that “ocean front” unit by accidently making your reservation less than 8 months out or depositing it with an exchange company, etc., and the big day arrives for you to show up and enjoy all the benefits of that “ocean front” unit, and you open the curtains to view the ocean from your “ocean front” unit, and you find semi-permanent, and oh so lovely, port-o-potties resting between your “ocean front” unit and the actual ocean, . . . would you have a claim against SVO for breach of contract?

If not, would you still be upset with SVO for putting these “structures” (and their exhaust vents) only inches away from your “ocean front” patio that you paid a huge premium to enjoy,  . . . . and wouldn’t that issue, in and of itself, prevent management from ever placing such monstrosities there?   






Apparently not.

-nodge


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 19, 2010)

That is INSANE. Thank goodness I have a parking lot view!

I'm heading there in a few days, and will look out for this myself.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 19, 2010)

:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 19, 2010)

ewwwww.....

Nodge - where did you get that picture and what's the story???


----------



## nodge (Jan 19, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Nodge - where did you get that picture and what's the story???



I took that picture with my very own camera last weekend.  There was a big tent set up with local "artisans" selling local "art" (aka "hippie crafts") on the lawn between WKORV-N and the ocean.  My guess is that someone thought they would need more potties than provided at the adjacent bar, so they shipped in the port-o-potties.

A permanent rope fence surrounds these port-o-potties, so my guess is that they are placed there pretty regularly as needed to accommodate the hippie craft shoppers' needs.

On the plus side, Clint Eastwood was filming a scene from his latest movie on the beach by WKORV-N during our stay, and he parked his SUV on the grass next to the grills by building 8.  I was grilling away there one night and was wondering to myself what type of self-absorbed A.H. parks his SUV on the grass next to building 8 all day and how come security isn't doing something about it, and then good ol' Clint walked right past me, hopped in his SUV, and drove off.

Note to self:  Always carry your camera with you, because you never know when Clint Eastwood will appear out of nowhere and drive off in his illegally parked SUV.

FWIW, word on the street among the other grillers is that Clint doesn't sign autographs.  One fellow griller had even waited around the filming site for a break in the action, and he was shooed away by Clint himself.  So we all agreed to not offer any hamburgers to Clint if he asked.

-nodge


----------



## nodge (Jan 19, 2010)

Ooops.  Duplicate entry deleted.

As long as I have this window open, I should point out that our 1 bedroom oceanfront (free upgrade no less) was beautiful.   Hands down it was in the best shape of any SVO unit we had ever stayed in.  If only we had had hot water in our villa for the last 24 hours of our trip, I would have thought that all of those high maintenance fees at WKORV-N were well worth it.

Practice pointer: If you lose hot water in your villa at WKORV-N and you call to ask wassup with that, and they tell you that there was a problem and it has been fixed and they are currently "reheating" the water and it will be back on in 20 minutes, and they say the same thing over and over again when you call at 5 pm, 8 pm, 11 pm and 8 am the next morning . . . . they are lying.

-nodge


----------



## oneohana (Jan 20, 2010)

nodge,
was that your oceanfront villa on the left?


----------



## califgal (Jan 20, 2010)

That is an entertaining story about Clint Eastwood Nodge!


----------



## nodge (Jan 20, 2010)

oneohana said:


> nodge,
> was that your oceanfront villa on the left?



The handicapper units are soooo much bigger and nicer than the regular ones.  Hey, wait a minute, I think I now understand why my villa didn't have any hot water.

-nodge


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 20, 2010)

What a lovely ocean front view you have.  Well worth the $94k. 

Maybe the lack of hot water was Starwood's method of being "green."


----------



## Negma (Jan 20, 2010)

Nodge, when you said you were upgraded I was happy for you. The the picture showed up and I thought in an effort to go green you got the "port-a-potty with a view" and SVO was going to say this was an upgrade for the resort and your room.


----------



## Captron (Jan 20, 2010)

What Starwood spin something? Noooooo!!!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 20, 2010)

Great view Nodge! 

Do you think they have  port o pottie views at Princeville also? I really want one. :hysterical:


----------



## aeroflygirl (Jan 20, 2010)

*Porta Potties at WKORV-N*

We are at WKORV now.  We saw the tents at North last weekend, but we didn't walk down that direction.  We haven't seen any porta potties at the South end. 

Anyone still here or arriving this week?  We are staying through 1/30.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 20, 2010)

The tents and local vendors are there every week, I believe (on Friday, if I recall correctly).


----------



## Darwin (Jan 22, 2010)

All the vendors at WKORV plus alot more are usually at the Maui Community Center once a week for their show.  A lot better selection and more options to spend you hard earned money on.


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 22, 2010)

aeroflygirl said:


> We are at WKORV now.  We saw the tents at North last weekend, but we didn't walk down that direction.  We haven't seen any porta potties at the South end.



Isn't that the correct end?


----------



## jarta (Jan 22, 2010)

"local "artisans" selling local "art" (aka "hippie crafts") on the lawn"

Would the port-o-potties be acceptable if it was fresh fruit being sold or fine art being sold instead of "hippie crafts?"

Your questions raise the issue of what type of activities the resort should engage in as entertainment for the guests.

Or, maybe you mean that no activity that would be so popular with guests as to necessitate port-o-potties should be permitted.

Or, maybe you mean that all activities should be scheduled inside where the rest rooms are and not take advantage of the usually great Hawaiian weather.

Or, maybe you mean guests should just "hold it" until they find a rest room to avoid having port-o-potties at all.

Interesting questions raised by the posts.   ...   eom


----------



## thheath (Jan 22, 2010)

jarta said:


> "local "artisans" selling local "art" (aka "hippie crafts") on the lawn"
> 
> Would the port-a-potties be acceptable if it was fresh fruit being sold or fine art being sold instead of "hippie crafts?"
> 
> ...



Activities like this are primarily to make money for the resort through table fees.


----------



## jarta (Jan 22, 2010)

And, that provides revenue which helps keep down assessments a little.

Perhaps you would prefer that the resort not get those table fees and that nothing in the way of sales by outsiders be scheduled at the resort?

As I said, the posts raise interesting questions.   ...   eom


----------



## gregb (Jan 22, 2010)

Whenever I have been there, there are often "select" vendors selling things at the resort.  Mostly they don't have things I am interested in.  But as long as they are not aggressively selling (and so far they are not) I don't have a problem with them being there.  It may make a little money for the resort.  But I believe they do it more to have some local atmosphere on the grounds for the guests, as well as community outreach.  That is, it is a way for the resort to provide some support for local merchants and/or artisans.  It might even be a part of the development plan they agreed to with the county to get the permits to build.  Who knows?

The only complaint I might have is if the porta-potties are right outside my unit's lanai.  Especially if they smell.  That would be annoying and could ruin an otherwise wonderful experience.

My $0.02 worth.

Greg


----------



## nodge (Jan 22, 2010)

jarta said:


> . . Or, maybe you mean . . . .



I'm not hiding the ball here on what I mean.

1)  If SVO charges a massive premium for an "ocean front" villa and then places semi-permanent port-o-potties between some of those villas and the ocean, it is probably violating its contractual obligations to those owners.  And, even if it isn't, it is at least demonstrating very poor judgment and a complete lack of respect for those owners' rights. If SVO wants to "host events" on the lawn, it must do so without violating (or at least without disrespecting) the rights it specifically sold to owners.

2)  Clint Eastwood drives an SUV that he can illegally park with impunity at WKORV-N, which by the way, his SUV was blocking the paid-for "ocean view" of the lower floor occupants in the north facing side of building 7 (units 69-74) for an entire day.  But I guess it's still better to have a view of Clint Eastwood's SUV than a port-o-pottie, so those owners should consider themselves lucky.  Then again, I bet Clint has hot water at his residence on Maui and no one would ever think of blocking his view there with a port-o-pottie or SUV, so he is probably the luckiest one of all here.

-nodge


----------



## jarta (Jan 22, 2010)

Greg,   ...   The OP refers to the port-o-potties as "semi-permanent" and located only "inches" from the patio of an oceanfront owner.

You have been there before.  And, you are going back in a few weeks.

Are the port-o-potties only there the day of the week when the sale happens?  For the rest of the day/week are they removed?

The OP says they are surrounded by "a permanent rope fence."  But, no rope fence shows in the picture.  Was the OP inside the fence? 

Where are they located in relation to the patios?  (Anyway, in the posted photo behind the port-o-potties there appears to be a wall (maybe 5 feet behind the outhouses and between them and the building) that tops off slightly above the top of the port-o-potties.  However, smell still could be a problem even if you couldn't see them.)

If you don't know where they are from memory, perhaps you could post when you get to WKROV-N.    ...   eom


----------



## zinger1457 (Jan 22, 2010)

I was there last week, upgraded to an ocean front room in building 8, we really enjoyed the resort.  Saw the tent go up but didn't notice the port-o potties.  Were they out only on the day the tent was up?

What's the policy (if any) with reserving lounge chairs by the pool?  I'm an early riser and was out on my patio at ~7am reading the paper and having a cup of coffee and could see all these lounge chairs with towels and books on them, but no people around.  Go out to the pool around 10am and many of the same chairs are reserved but still unoccupied.  Seems like there should be a use or lose policy to be fair for everyone.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2010)

Supposedly, you can only reserve a lounge for a short while, but no one enforces it, and they are often saved for hours.  If you complain to the pool shack, sometimes they will move stuff that's been there too long.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2010)

I would be very unhappy to look out my unit window and see a porta-pottie sitting there - much less smell it!  I don't care why it's there - unless it's an emergency situation, I don't think it's appropriate to use out houses at a luxury resort on a regular basis.  

Maybe they need to build a real bathroom closer to the beach?  Maybe they need to station the vendors near a regular bathroom?  There has to be a better solution.


----------



## thheath (Jan 22, 2010)

jarta said:


> And, that provides revenue which helps keep down assessments a little.
> 
> Perhaps you would prefer that the resort not get those table fees and that nothing in the way of sales by outsiders be scheduled at the resort?
> 
> As I said, the posts raise interesting questions.   ...   eom



And if you believe those table fees are used to keep maintence fees down rather than line the corporation's pockets I've got an ocean front TS in AZ I'd like you to consider.


----------



## nodge (Jan 22, 2010)

Permanent rope fence:  Check
Potties located adjacent to the lanai of an ocean front unit:  Check

Hey SVO . . . feel free to use this photo in your WKORV-N marketing materials.

WKORV-N has only been open for a couple of years.  SVO designed and built it.  If it intended to "host events" on the lawn, it could have designed and built suitable "support facilities" like more ocean front restrooms for that purpose.  Moreover, given the massive maintenance fees it is charging to owners, it could easily afford to expand the restroom facilities at the adjacent ocean front bar on the other side of the hippie craft tents.  Judging from these port-o-potties, it would only need to add two toilets there.

Until it does so, WKORV-N should be limited to hosting only those events that can be adequately hosted using its existing facilities.

How many outhouses do they have on resort at Four Seasons timeshares? 

-nodge


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 22, 2010)

Having port-a-potties on the lawn is indefensible.  They need to be taken down.


----------



## jarta (Jan 22, 2010)

thheath,   ...   What evidence do you have that indicates the table fees collected do *not* go to the resort (WKORV-N) - and that they go to the management company (Starwood).  I would think you must have something to make that rather serious accusation.

BTW, OP, thanks for posting another picture that better shows the permanent rope fence and the wall.

So, how is the lanai's ocean view blocked by the port-o-potties that are behind the permanent wall?  The reason it is not "ocean view" is the wall, not the port-o-potties.  Still, I admit there is a chance that the smells affects the use of the lanai.    ...   eom


----------



## nodge (Jan 22, 2010)

jarta said:


> thheath,   ...   So, how is the lanai's ocean view blocked by the port-o-potties that are behind the permanent wall?  The reason it is not "ocean view" is the wall, not the port-o-potties.  Still, I admit there is a chance that the smells affects the use of the lanai.    ...   eom



Those units were specifically sold as "ocean front" not "ocean view."  I bet more than one lawyer could effectively argue that a port-o-pottie with its rigid walls, locking door, roof, etc. and the fact that it is "a private place of shelter" (well at least for a few minutes per customer) could be considered a "dwelling."  When a "dwelling" is placed between an "ocean front" villa and the actual ocean, that ocean front villa is no longer "ocean front."  The fact that you can still see the ocean over the roof of the port-o-potty from your "ocean front" villa is irrelevant.

In contrast, with respect to Clint Eastwood's SUV in front of the "ocean view" villas in building 7, the fact that you can actually see the ocean between the front and back tires of his SUV when sitting in a chair on your lanai probably still qualifies as an "ocean view" so you'd be SOL.

-nodge


----------



## jarta (Jan 22, 2010)

I tend to agree with LisaRex. Putting outhouses on the lawn is stupid. However, this is a case where the truth need not be embellished with claims that they block a view or are inches from the lanai or by first posting a picture that does not clearly show the wall.  Starwood does some really hilarious things.  The point can be made without all that.

The guests should be told to "hold it" until they can find a rest room or can get back to their room. Or, expanded rest room facilities should be built - but that takes money that probably is not in the 2010 budget.   ...   eom


----------



## thheath (Jan 22, 2010)

No proof, just distrust...


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2010)

A gentle reminder (to everyone) - let's focus on the issues, and not other posters, please...  

Things have been very pleasant recently, and I intend to keep it that way.


----------



## gregb (Jan 22, 2010)

jarta said:


> Greg,
> 
> You have been there before.  And, you are going back in a few weeks.
> 
> The OP says they are surrounded by "a permanent rope fence."



We will take a look and see if the port-o-potties remain during the 2 weeks we are there.  

BTW, that "permanent roped off area" sure looks like the same roped off area they had last year to protect the war canoe they stored on the lawn.  I don't see the canoe on the lawn in the last photo.  Maybe "Aliens" turned the canoe into a port-a-potty?    

Greg


----------



## nodge (Jan 22, 2010)

jarta said:


> However, this is a case where the truth need not be _embellished_ with claims that they _block a view or are inches from the lanai _or by first posting a picture that does not clearly show the_ wall_. Starwood does some really hilarious things. The point can be made without all that.



Maybe we should just have a rule that each and every post here should be as dry as dirt and void of any trace of humor whatsoever.  

Should the powers that be elect to not adopt a "dry as dirt" posting policy here, I recommend this book for anyone who feels they are humor challenged.  It's not as fun or interesting as the tax code, but it may be a good start to avoiding the painful conditions of  "bees in bonnets" and "panties in a bind" simply over innocuous posts here.

-nodge

PS  
I know I shouldn't engage, but the vents from those port-o-potties ARE inches away from that lanai (which if you add up all the weeks sold cost over US$5,000,000! for about 1400 square feet yet SVO management doesn’t even bat at eye about placing those port-o-potties there because they can make a few hundred bucks a week selling table space to the “local artisans.”).  

And, I never said anything about there being or not being a wall anywhere or whether the port-o-potties blocked anyone’s views of the ocean. All I did was post a picture of port-o-potties at WKORV-N in front of the “ocean front” units in building 8, and say that there were port-o-potties at WKORV-N in front of the “ocean front” units. Any claims by anyone here that I've made other statements regarding the port-o-potties are . . . . embellished.

And, most importantly, we've forgotten the critical issue of what did Clint think of the port-o-potties?  I’d be embarrassed to think a big movie star like that’s SUV was parked so close to them.  Don’t we, as SVO owners, owe him and his SUV more than that?  And can’t we, as SVO owners, put aside our differences just this once to make sure Clint gets everything he deserves from us?  

I'm just grateful he didn't ask to take a hot shower in my villa.  I would have died.

-nodge


----------



## RLOGO (Jan 22, 2010)

They can disguise them as trees as they do for the cell phone towers and it would look something like this:


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2010)

RLOGO said:


> They can disguise them as trees as they do for the cell phone towers and it would look something like this:



RLOGO - I think you missed your calling!   

Porta-Pottie Decorator!  

I can't wait to see your interior designs! 

How about a seat that looks like a gaping shark mouth?


----------



## RLOGO (Jan 22, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> RLOGO - I think you missed your calling!
> 
> Porta-Pottie Decorator!
> 
> ...




Actually I did not miss my calling
Here is my link to some of my interiors.

http://picasaweb.google.com/rlogo142/Interiors#


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2010)

RLOGO said:


> Actually I did not miss my calling
> Here is my link to some of my interiors.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/rlogo142/Interiors#



Am I good or WHAT!  

Beautiful interiors BTW!


----------



## RLOGO (Jan 22, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Am I good or WHAT!
> 
> Beautiful interiors BTW!



You are good, and thanks.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 22, 2010)

RLOGO said:


> Actually I did not miss my calling
> Here is my link to some of my interiors.



Very beautiful.


----------



## RLOGO (Jan 22, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> Very beautiful.




Thank you.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you give a TUG discount?  My living room is stuck in the 80's!


----------



## RLOGO (Jan 22, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Do you give a TUG discount?  My living room is stuck in the 80's!



Yes.  Don't worry mine is also.  I can't afford what I design.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm shaking my head in disbelief!!!!  There's got to be a good reason for this otherwise, I'd have to believe that Starwood isn't too bright!


----------



## pharmgirl (Jan 22, 2010)

we will be there Saturday
If the portopotty is still there I wi, wonder ifll talk to someone and strongly request removal 

Wonder if there are laws on maui as to how long these temporary structures can remain, also must be some type of health rules so close to beach


----------



## jarta (Jan 23, 2010)

pharmgirl,   ...   The "hippie" craft fair is usually held on Fridays 9-4.  Please post if the 2 port-a-potties are there when you arrive or if they are removed after the craft fair ends each Friday.  Then perhaps we will understand what is meant when the OP uses the term "semi-permanent."

From mystarcentral about WKORV-N weekly activities:

"aloha friday craft fair 9:00-4:00 pm
at the westin ka’anapali ocean resort villas 
experience a unique opportunity to shop right here at our resort, 
featuring handmade crafts and beautiful artwork made here on maui.  
ocean lawn"


----------



## thheath (Jan 23, 2010)

jarta said:


> pharmgirl,   ...   The "hippie" craft fair is usually held on Fridays 9-4.  Please post if the 2 port-a-potties are there when you arrive or if they are removed after the craft fair ends each Friday.  Then perhaps we will understand what is meant when the OP uses the term "semi-permanent."
> 
> From mystarcentral about WKORV-N weekly activities:
> 
> ...



I understand the OP perfectly.


----------



## rocky (Jan 23, 2010)

OMG.  I leave y'all for six months or so and come back to these fantastic pictures from Nodge and pages upon pages of threads about how Starwood and II have hijacked the trade value of various deeded weeks.  Remember the good old days when all there was to complain about was Starpoint devaluation?????  

Remember the good old days Denise -- back in 2003 or so -- when we actually defended Starwood from the all the "don't buy from the developer" haters on TUG?????


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Jan 23, 2010)

Has Starwood imposed a "fee for service" cost recovery strategy for the "temporary enjoyment" of these facilities?

Perhaps you could offer more luxurious accommodations for a slightly highrer fee in your villa (to defray maintenance fees) and compete with Starwood.

There's a General Manager somewhere who should be held accountable for this.

Personally, I'd send the photos to the President of Starwood (hotel company, not timeshare division), with a copy of the letter and photos to Travel and Leisure and Conde Nast. I'd then count to sixty and wait for a response from Starwood's PR person....."these are temporary structures for service personell that were depolyed to the wrong location."

Are these facilities part of the timeshare tour?


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 23, 2010)

rocky said:


> OMG.  I leave y'all for six months or so and come back to these fantastic pictures from Nodge and pages upon pages of threads about how Starwood and II have hijacked the trade value of various deeded weeks.



Allow me to be the first person to say, "Welcome Back, Rocky!"


----------



## jarta (Jan 23, 2010)

thheath said:


> I understand the OP perfectly.



Semi-permanent is like semi-pregnant.   ...   eom


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2010)

rocky said:


> OMG.  I leave y'all for six months or so and come back to these fantastic pictures from Nodge and pages upon pages of threads about how Starwood and II have hijacked the trade value of various deeded weeks.  Remember the good old days when all there was to complain about was Starpoint devaluation?????
> 
> Remember the good old days Denise -- back in 2003 or so -- when we actually defended Starwood from the all the "don't buy from the developer" haters on TUG?????



Go ahead Rocky - rub salt in the wound!  :rofl: 

Actually - great to "see you!"  I miss your sharp wit and common sense around here!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2010)

Folks - lets talk about the porta-potties and not other posters.  

If this thread upsets you - quit reading it!


----------



## Stefa (Jan 23, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I don't care why it's there - unless it's an emergency situation, I don't think it's appropriate to use out houses at a luxury resort on a regular basis.



This pretty much sums up my feelings.   They either need to provide the appropriate bathroom facilities or stop hosting events which require facilities beyond what the resort can provide.

This is about more than someone's oceanfront view.  Port-o-potties have a negative impact on the resort ambiance which is an issue for all owners and guests.


----------



## jarta (Jan 23, 2010)

DeniseM,   ...   All the discussion *is* about port-o-potties.  I'd like to know what is meant when the port-o-potties are described as "semi-permanent."  The "port" in port-o-potties seems to indicate they would not be permanent at all.  Permanent potties are the ones in my bathrooms.  What's in between permanent and not permanent?

I didn't use the term initially.  The OP did when he started this thread about the port-o-potties.

Are they only put near the walled area during the 7 hours a week when the "hippie" craft fair is going on (minor bad judgment given that people attending the fair obviously should "hold it" or go behind the bushes)?  Are they left there all week (major outrage)?  Perhaps someone who is at WKORV-N or has been there recently and has seen the dastardly port-o-potties that are causing the outrage and can explain what "semi-permanent" means.  Maybe they are like Igor's hump in Young Frankenstein - moving from place to place from day to day.  Building eight on Friday; seven on Saturday, Reception on Sunday, etc., etc., etc.   ...   eom


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2010)

Personally, I don't think moving them around or moving them in and out makes it any better.  I don't think outhouses have any place at a luxury resort, unless it is an emergency situation, so I don't think they should be there at all!

My point is that we need to attack the issues and not the reporting party.  Let's stay on topic, please.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, I'm here now and will take a look at the area today. Either way, I know that the area reserved for this craft fair is quite close to the WKORV-N ocean side restaurant, which happens to have permanent facilities. It's at most a one minute walk from the fair. I suspect they installed the temporary facilities for the craft staff, and not visitors, out of some sense of keeping the staff separated from guests using the permanent structure. Of course, this doesn't make sense to me, but it's the only _*semi*_-rational explanation I can think of at this point.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2010)

Ken - That is semi-rational, but the resort is semi-isolated, so is there really a need for semi-permanent facilities for semi-guests?  I have a semi-hard time believing that people actually drive to the resort to attend a semi-small crafts fair, so it doesn't seem like they would be over run with people who need to go.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 23, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Ken - That is semi-rational, but the resort is semi-isolated, so is there really a need for semi-permanent facilities for semi-guests?  I have a semi-hard time believing that people actually drive to the resort to attend a semi-small crafts fair, so it doesn't seem like they would be over run with people who need to go.



Yes, exactly. But my semi-point was to make it semi-clear that the semi-staff at the craft fair need a place for themselves, and since they're there from ~8am (to setup and start at 9am) until 5pm (it closes at 4pm) I suspect they need a place during those times. Even so, I'd say there's nothing wrong with them using the permanent facilities next to the restaurant...


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree Ken - and if they don't want extra traffic in the restaurant, they could be directed to use the lobby restroom or some other facility.


----------



## RLOGO (Jan 23, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Personally, I don't think moving them around or moving them in and out makes it any better.  I don't think outhouses have any place at a luxury resort, unless it is an emergency situation, so I don't think they should be there at all!



There should be inconspicuously placed utilitarian areas to house these sorts of necessities (if they are), mechanical equipment and the like. It is obvious that Starwood cares about the grounds and the overall appearance of their resorts.  This to me looks like bad judgment by the individual (s) who placed them there.


----------



## thheath (Jan 23, 2010)

jarta said:


> DeniseM,   ...   All the discussion *is* about port-o-potties.  I'd like to know what is meant when the port-o-potties are described as "semi-permanent."  The "port" in port-o-potties seems to indicate they would not be permanent at all.  Permanent potties are the ones in my bathrooms.  What's in between permanent and not permanent?
> 
> I didn't use the term initially.  The OP did when he started this thread about the port-o-potties.
> 
> Are they only put near the walled area during the 7 hours a week when the "hippie" craft fair is going on (minor bad judgment given that people attending the fair obviously should "hold it" or go behind the bushes)?  Are they left there all week (major outrage)?  Perhaps someone who is at WKORV-N or has been there recently and has seen the dastardly port-o-potties that are causing the outrage and can explain what "semi-permanent" means.  Maybe they are like Igor's hump in Young Frankenstein - moving from place to place from day to day.  Building eight on Friday; seven on Saturday, Reception on Sunday, etc., etc., etc.   ...   eom



You're giving me a semi-permanent headache...


Sorry Denise, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Transit (Jan 23, 2010)

Poor Nodge .First the dumpster now port-a potties .What could possibly be next? A raw sewerage plant?


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the semi-laughs guys!  I needed them on this otherwise dreary day.


----------



## RLOGO (Jan 23, 2010)

Transit said:


> Poor Nodge .First the dumpster now port-a potties .What could possibly be next? A raw sewerage plant?



It gets worse than that.  I found this photo:


----------



## Negma (Jan 23, 2010)

I laughed out loud over both of those pictures. Great job!


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm no longer semi-laughing ... I'm spitting my diet coke on the computer.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, I just walked the entire front length of WKORV-N (twice, to and from the South property) and didn't see any semi-permanent location for such facilities. I took some pictures, and will look again on Friday (during the fair) for more. Maybe this was a one-time thing, after all.

Beautiful weather, though!


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 23, 2010)

*With no fee extra bathrooms*



nodge said:


> So here’s a law school hypothetical for you . . . . . .
> 
> Let’s say you paid a massive premium to buy an “ocean front” unit at WKORV-N at the developer price of $94,900 per week, and you didn’t wave your right to that “ocean front” unit by accidently making your reservation less than 8 months out or depositing it with an exchange company, etc., and the big day arrives for you to show up and enjoy all the benefits of that “ocean front” unit, and you open the curtains to view the ocean from your “ocean front” unit, and you find semi-permanent, and oh so lovely, port-o-potties resting between your “ocean front” unit and the actual ocean, . . . would you have a claim against SVO for breach of contract?
> 
> ...



Such a deal.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 23, 2010)

After careful consideration, I'm okay with the port-o-potty provided it self-cleans:

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/11/nyregion/11toilet.html

In NY -- it's only 25 cents.  I'm sure Starwood will charge a $1, and Maui will tax it $4.


----------



## PamMo (Jan 23, 2010)

We've been here the last two weeks and haven't seen any sign of the notorious port-a-potties (thank goodness). The wind has died down and the vog is back - no sightings of Lanai or Molokai either. All in all, it's been a perfect two weeks in paradise!


----------



## RLOGO (Jan 23, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> After careful consideration, I'm okay with the port-o-potty provided it self-cleans:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/11/nyregion/11toilet.html
> 
> In NY -- it's only 25 cents.  I'm sure Starwood will charge a $1, and Maui will tax it $4.



Starwood would never go for such an expensive toilet they have too large a budget allocated for heating the pools.


----------



## Captron (Jan 23, 2010)

RLOGO,

Didn't you know that the Starwood PR department sent out a release about the new "VOLCANO" theme at the pool? :hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: 

"Spin master mix-a -lot" working overtime over there!!!


----------



## jarta (Jan 23, 2010)

Ken555,  ...  

Maybe the infamous port-o-potties were only there for Clint's shoot on the beach. Looks like  all the angst was unnecessary.  Maybe it was all just stirring the potties.  lol!   ...   eom


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Jan 23, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> After careful consideration, I'm okay with the port-o-potty provided it self-cleans:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/11/nyregion/11toilet.html
> 
> In NY -- it's only 25 cents.  I'm sure Starwood will charge a $1, and Maui will tax it $4.



SPG points eligible transaction?

Platinum status offer any additional perks/flushes/squirts of air freshener?


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 23, 2010)

EducatedConsumer said:


> SPG points eligible transaction?
> 
> Platinum status offer any additional perks/flushes/squirts of air freshener?



Platinums get the heated washlet seat, like this one:

http://www.nationalbuildersupply.co...Sedona Beige&utm_source=nextag&utm_medium=cse

We bought TOTO products for a bathroom re-do once and told dd we were buying this optional seat.  She was horrified ... said, "I'll never be able to have my friends over ever again" (circa awkward age 13).


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2010)

RLOGO said:


> It gets worse than that.  I found this photo:



Ah....I see that the new pool heater has been installed - hopefully Lagunamar is next!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 23, 2010)

DeniseM, This thread has been hilarious! Can you stick this to the top? or at least the picture? Every potential owner at WKORV-N should see that picture. Says alot about what you are buying. A picture is worth a thousand words. :hysterical:


----------



## RLOGO (Jan 24, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> Platinums get the heated washlet seat, like this one:
> 
> http://www.nationalbuildersupply.co...Sedona Beige&utm_source=nextag&utm_medium=cse
> 
> We bought TOTO products for a bathroom re-do once and told dd we were buying this optional seat.  She was horrified ... said, "I'll never be able to have my friends over ever again" (circa awkward age 13).



Toto is actually a very good company maybe the best in that market.


----------



## RLOGO (Jan 24, 2010)

Darwin said:


> DeniseM, This thread has been hilarious! Can you stick this to the top? or at least the picture? Every potential owner at WKORV-N should see that picture. Says alot about what you are buying. A picture is worth a thousand words. :hysterical:




Can  someone let me know how to attach a full size photo (not thumbnail) to my posts, Please.  

BTW, I am enjoying this thread as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2010)

RLOGO said:


> Can  someone let me know how to attach a full size photo (not thumbnail) to my posts, Please.


Here's how I upload pictures:

Resize your pic so it's no more than 600 wide for a horizontal pic or 450 wide for a vertical pic.

Go to www.photobucket.com and open a free acct.

Upload your picture and save it:
1. click on *My Album* tab
2. click *browse*
3. choose photo stored on your computer
4. click *open*
5. click *upload*
6. click *save and continue*​
You will see your picture in you photobucket "album."  Under the picture there will be several url options. 

Click on *IMG Code* and the link will automatically be copied.

Then go to the TUG thread, add a post, type in your caption, and then paste the IMG Code.

You can click preview, before actually posting, to see if it looks the way you want.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 24, 2010)

RLOGO said:


> Toto is actually a very good company maybe the best in that market.



Yes .. but the seat is a bit much.  Needless to say, we were only messing with dd.  I don't think I could have had my friends over ever again either.


----------



## RLOGO (Jan 24, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Here's how I upload pictures:



Thanks Denise. I think I will go back and add my creations via this method.


----------



## RLOGO (Jan 24, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> Yes .. but the seat is a bit much.  Needless to say, we were only messing with dd.  I don't think I could have had my friends over ever again either.



Yes, you're right. I wouldn’t mind the heat function but don't think I would want the wind blowing down there.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 24, 2010)

Or to have to explain the remote control to your guests, LOL!


----------



## gomike (Jan 25, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Well, I just walked the entire front length of WKORV-N (twice, to and from the South property) and didn't see any semi-permanent location for such facilities. I took some pictures, and will look again on Friday (during the fair) for more. Maybe this was a one-time thing, after all.
> 
> Beautiful weather, though!



Yep they are gone, the grass is muddy from where they brought the truck in to take them away.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 25, 2010)

Those ropes were for a canoe that was previously on display during my past visits here, not for this purported use.


----------



## nodge (Jan 25, 2010)

gomike said:


> Yep they are gone, the grass is muddy from where they brought the truck in to take them away.



Great news!  

They could have been a one time thing . . . or heaven forbid . . . they could have been removed because of exposure of this issue on TUG.  

Why are we so quick to assume that we have no power here?

Until the boat gets put back, I'd say that the site is still ripe for their return.

-nodge


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah!!!     

We will have to add the "Porta Pottie view" to the list of views to specifically decline!  

It's kind of insulting to the vendors too, if you ask me...


----------



## aeroflygirl (Jan 25, 2010)

There was a fundraiser last week on the lawn for a WKORV employee's child who has a medical condition which requires some very expensive medical treatment. I was told by a WKORV employee that the potties were there for that event.


----------



## gomike (Jan 26, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Those ropes were for a canoe that was previously on display during my past visits here, not for this purported use.



were they to the right of the ropes?  that is where it was all muddy


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2010)

FYI, Dukes opened last month at the resort just north of WKORV-N. Great location by the ocean path and only a few minute walk from WKORV. Went there for lunch today and enjoyed the ocean view for a while (and the wind...). 

Also, Star Market was bought by Times Market (of Oahu, I was told). Looks the same otherwise, same food and high prices...


----------

